# Germinating Full Moon (Nirvana)



## gourmet (Nov 25, 2009)

I had a little trouble germinating Full Moon (hence the discontinuance of my grow journal).  Since this was my first non bag seed grow, I decided to switch to the free seeds Nirvana sent me so as not to waste any more Full Moon seeds.  Never had a problem germinating anything before (lol).

Tried the normal tap water, then tap water sitting for 2 days, then tap water sitting for 2 days and ph adjusted.  Finally went with distilled water.  GREAT results with the distilled water.  After the other seedings were underway I dropped a Full Moon seed to test in the distilled water (45 minutes) then in fully saturated paper towels with distilled water and had tap root in 24 hours, planted in 48.  

Here's the results...

The last one is Full Moon.  Considering it is at least 2 weeks behind the others it is catching up well.


----------



## Alistair (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm glad you finally got it going.  I find that when I have trouble germinating seeds one of the problems is cold temperatures.  I believe it is important to make sure the seeds are warm enough.  Plus, I like you, have used the paper towel method, and I find that the towels tend to dry out quickly.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 2, 2009)

Alistair, I so agree on the warmth helping immensely. 

I do the towel method too, but I also cover the container with either a clear plastic hood or plastic wrap. Lately, I have found using two clear plastic meat containers--one for the bottom, one for the top--is ideal. I set the container on a towel-covered heating pad set to LOW and germination happens very quickly. 

Or maybe I've just been lucky with good beans?


----------



## gourmet (Dec 5, 2009)

Here are the same plants 9 days later.  

Full moon is the wide leaved plant. It's the first picture.

 I have 3 of the others (unknown Nirvana freebies) staked down on their side as they are already over 18" tall.  

One little one just doesn't seem to be keeping up (Nirvana freebie) and one is doing okay but not growing before my eyes like the other three freebies.

Next time I will lighten up the ffof soil as it retains water longer than I would like...8 days between waterings.   Also, these particular plants seem to like even dryer soil conditions than the bagseed I grew.  I check water content in soil with 2 different meters at various depths.


----------



## gourmet (Dec 6, 2009)

I know it's only been 2 days, but here are more pics of the children.  So glad you all recommended I get some good seeds rather than try another bag seed grow.  These plants grow before my very eyes.

So first are pics of the plants just 1 1/2 days later.

Then there is a picture of the leaf curling on the smallest of the "unknown Nirvana Freebies".  

Finally a picture of a leaf on the Full Moon.  Can't tell if it should be 'wrinkled" like this or if I have a micro nutrient issue.

Using ffof 4 parts to 1 part light warrior.  Using ph meter (calibrated) and watering with 6.4ph ph downed water tap water filtered and sitting for a few days.

Nutrients so far:

1- 1/2 dose FF Big Bloom then
1 - 1/2 dose FF Big Bloom
1 1/3 dose FF Grow Big
Last watering plain 6.4 ph'd water.

I am going to put into flower next weekend.

Question 1 - Any idea what is causing the leaves on the one small plant to curl?  No other issues with the others.

Question 2 - On the Full Moon does the wrinkling look okay on the large leaves or is there an issue beginning.

Question 3 - Next week these will be just barely 4 weeks in veg with no alternating nodes showing yet.  However, they are getting pretty darn big already.  Okay to put into 12/12?

Question 4 - If I put into flower next week, should I use blooming nutes this week or give them a 1/2 shot of Grow Big.  (assuming the leaf curling isn't too much something, but it just started showing up and I used plain water in the interim.)


----------



## NinetySeven (Dec 8, 2009)

That wide Leaf 1 is a " DUCKFOOT ".......strain.
Have 1 also...looks slightly different

97


----------



## gourmet (Dec 8, 2009)

It's not webbed ...just really really wide leaves, overlapping but clearly separate leaves.   Obviously weed so I wouldn't want to plant it where it might be seen.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 9, 2009)

gourmet they look good but as far as wrinkle & curl looks like over or under water & im guessing by looks of soil under. leaf curl "taco" usually indicates high heat.


----------



## gourmet (Dec 9, 2009)

Watering might be an issue.  I'm not particularly happy with the drainage of ffof...I should have added some soil lightener for better drainage.  My 8" gauge was reading very dry and I just figured out how to set the 18" long gauge.

Heat is usually around 78F during the day and 72F nights although occasionally the high might get to 82.2F.  The temp gauge is on my desk so easy to keep track.  Humidity might be too low for a Thailand strain?  The one that is wrinkling is also the Thailand strain, so would that indicate it can take the higher heat?

Also, when I see the whole plant live, it almost looks like the leaves are supposed to be puckered???  I've not grown anything that looks like this one before. 

Problem is not getting any worse and plants are growing and doing very well with good color.


----------



## gourmet (Dec 12, 2009)

Just barely starting but we have preflower on 3 of the 6 plants.  One of the pics below shows this.

Pic 1 is Full Moon.  She is looking great!

The leaf curling on the small one I found is over nuting with nitrogen.  The rest are nute hounds (gave them 3/4 strength ff grow big this time and they are all loving it except the small one which seems to be more sensitive).  The curling stopped until I gave it another shot of nutes and then started again.  I am flushing that one plant only.


----------



## gourmet (Dec 22, 2009)

My one Full Moon is a girl.  Out of the other 5, 3 are girls, 1  a boy and 1 not mature enough yet to tell (it is younger than the rest).

All are doing well.  Chopped the male down today.  Just past a week in 12/12 but some were starting to show some signs of preflower just before I switched. 

Now is the grow tent tall enough (lol). I even pinned them down on their sides (except Full Moon which has a very thick stem from the beginning).


----------



## gourmet (Dec 27, 2009)

Final verdict is in.  Starting the third week of flower (12/12) I have 4 females and destroyed 2 males.  As indicated earlier, the Full Moon is a female.  

The first 2 weeks of flower brought tremendous stretch to the plants, even the Full Moon that previously was short and compact.  Pics attached (full moon is last) although not very good.  Will try to get better ones later.


----------

